# amp positioning ?



## jenns240 (May 17, 2004)

as many of you know the trunk of a b14 is not the biggest space in the world so i was wondering whats the best way to position multiple amps in the trunk?

since i will be putting my subs in the back seat i have the whole trunk to work with. 

here are 2 options i have pics of:

















sorry if the pics suck i was in a hurry.

im open to suggestions so if you have an idea please share


----------



## jeff9nissan (Jan 9, 2004)

I like the top better than the bottom. If you've got some patience you could make a basic fiberglass box to hold them all. But patience... lol not many have it. I know i don't.


----------



## jenns240 (May 17, 2004)

yea i have no patience. im going with a false floor, i think making that will be alot easier than fiberglass. 

i like the first pic too but i was just wondering if someone has done something different.


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

I put 2 on the back of the rear seats, and the 3rd on the floor of the trunk right next to them

http://www.resnet.trinity.edu/areynol1/audio/installc_02.jpg


----------



## jenns240 (May 17, 2004)

sr20dem0n said:


> I put 2 on the back of the rear seats, and the 3rd on the floor of the trunk right next to them
> 
> http://www.resnet.trinity.edu/areynol1/audio/installc_02.jpg


if my amps were smaller that would be a nice set up. but as you can see from the pic those big bastards dont have many options i guess.


----------



## sentdawg (Oct 27, 2004)

be careful that none of the amps doesn't touch anything thats metal..cuz it might bring on the protection light..jus a suggestion...it happens


----------



## jenns240 (May 17, 2004)

sentdawg said:


> be careful that none of the amps doesn't touch anything thats metal..cuz it might bring on the protection light..jus a suggestion...it happens


they wont touch any metal once im done with the false floor. for right now they are just sitting there. im just moving them around trying to figure out how i want them positioned in the floor.


----------



## sentdawg (Oct 27, 2004)

sounds like u got it goin on dude...good luck


----------



## Twiz (Aug 24, 2004)

Here's the junk in my trunk










I like your Crossfire VR amps a lot.


----------



## sentdawg (Oct 27, 2004)

dat boy got dat alpine...why u wont put 2 12's in there


----------



## jenns240 (May 17, 2004)

Twiz said:


> Here's the junk in my trunk
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks...i remember the good ol days of having trunk space with my 1 12" JL. thats pretty much why im going with this set up, well that and i dont have enough room to put all the equipment in the trunk.

your set up looks good...how does it sound?


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

Honestly with 2 amps of that size I would build a rack that staggers/stacks them on on top of the other, or in essence one floating over the other, perhaps with the top offset just a bit to show the bottom one. It will look nice and preserve space. You could do the two larger amps over the strut tower area and perhaps make a rack for the other amp that lets you see it when you fold down the seats. This would also give you a nice place to have a common area for all the wiring and have it hidden behind the amp rack/s.


----------

